
THC Remediation Green Machine Labs - CBDSqueeze
https://www.grmlabs.com/post/thc-remediation-for-hot-hemp
======
nosmokewhereiam
Is there a 'best' educational path to become an extractor or to understand
processes like this? It's not just Organic Chemistry right?

